# I'm out for 2008



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I came to a sad decision today.....I will not have my 2008 haunt.
Some of you may know that I was in the hospital for a week. This put me behind my decorating schedule by 3 weeks. Then we had to evacuate the hauntstead to get out of the way of hurricane Gustav. So that put me behind by 2 more weeks.
The final straw hit the camels back this morning as I was finally able to get into the "Haunted Woods". It took a chain saw and the tractor just to open up one of the entrances to the woods. (all 4 entrances were blocked by fallen trees). What I found was a huge number of pine trees blown down by Gustav completely blocking 3 out of 4 trails. Sure I can get in there and cut them up and drag them out, but that would take me another 2 weeks. So with the large amount of work that to clear the trails, and the time I need to set up all the props and scenes, I have painfully decided to postpone the haunt/party till 2009.
I only do my haunt/party every other year, so it is really hard for me to not just go ahead and have the party this year, but there is just no way I can get it all together this year....Oh well, that gives me 12 more months to finish all my new props.
Also I did a little research and found that October 31, 2009 falls on Saturday night (party night). Also there will be a full moon that rises early and will be out all night long. Sounds like a great year for my haunt.
So I wish everyone good haunting this year, and I will be watching to see all the cool haunt pics from the haunts of 2008.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that B..
Well at least you will have fire wood. Do you have a bon fire?
Be careful doing that wood. Don't want ya tearing an adhesion.
I was hoping you would get thru...Here's to ghoul luck for you next yr.
I hope you will get out and have some fun though
Full moon >> should be cool.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I think your friends and neighbors will understand! Ya won't have to convince THEM that storm was a bitch. Bummer but hey-- you've already been through plenty, even for someone without a haunt. Carve some pumpkins and let yourself heal. Like Lilly said, don't go crazy on all that wood. Your bod needs some at least partially down time.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

That is a bummer for sure! Maybe take it easy and go see some other haunts, or find some small time haunt you can do, like for a local charity, or school, or church ( man I'm old, I remember when churches had haunted houses) at some other location. I was so busy with my modest haunt last year I didn't even get to carve a pumpkin, which made me realize sometimes you just have to passively enjoy the holiday, and not work so hard for others to enjoy. I wish you the best and hope you find something to make the holiday special and restful, and that you be rested an ready to go next year.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

I wish you the best. Sounds like you're having to deal with a lot. Try and get out there and enjoy Halloween this year being on the side that gets scared versus the side doing the scaring. Hope everything turns out.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm sorry Beelce.

Folks will understand. Sometimes things just conspire against us a bit... but your health is first and foremost and I'm sure that Gustav has created issues for lots of people...

You now have lots of time to plan for next year, which we all know rolls around quickly!

410 days until Halloween 2009!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

So sorry Beelce...hope things improve for you soon.

Hope you party is a blast.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Some times it is a blessing in disguise...It was for me when I took a break.
The next year, which was '06, was our best.
I think we went out with a bang.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree with Jeff, sounds like you could use a break in the action just to regroup and rest. But you know we will expect great things from you next year.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Sorry to hear that B... wish we couold all lend a hand!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Now I'm depressed.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

I can only imagine how you must have felt looking into the woods and seeing that much work in front of you. Not to mention calling off Halloween this year. You my friend had already been working so hard on making a go of it this year. I really feel for you.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Will...This was the night of the party that didn't happen....Not as sad as I thought...we had 2 other couples over for rib eye steaks on the grill, margaritas, and a nice bonfire on a clear cool night...very nice and lots of fun...and on Halloween night we are going to 2 parties...one starts early and the other ends late...should be loads of fun...I've already started on clearing my woods, and finished 2 more props for 2009...feeling OK about the whole thing!!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

just keep with the positive spin on it.. think of this year as a bit of a break from the stress the rest of us are suffering


----------

